# Vir sum ergo centum dominas cupio



## Eva Maria

Feminae/Vir,

Mi latín está bastante oxidado y no acabo de saber traducir esta frase que encontré por ahí:

"Vir sum ergo centum domina cupido"

"Soy varón y por lo tanto deseo.. ????"

Gratiae,

EM


----------



## Anne345

Vir sum ergo centum dominas cupio 

Soy hombre y por consiguiente deseo a cien amantes


----------



## Eva Maria

Anne345 said:


> Vir sum ergo centum dominas cupio
> 
> Soy hombre y por consiguiente deseo a cien amantes


 

Anne,

Excellent, thank you 

The other way rounnd, would it be

"Femina sum ergo centum vir cupio"?

Me parece que no he declinado bien "vir".

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Eva Maria said:


> Anne,
> 
> Excellent, thank you
> 
> The other way rounnd, would it be
> 
> "Femina sum ergo centum vir cupido"?
> 
> Me parece que no he declinado bien "vir".
> 
> EM


 
Se me ha hecho la luz!

¿Sería correcto

"Femina sum ergo centum viros cupido"?

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Eva Maria said:


> Se me ha hecho la luz!
> 
> ¿Sería correcto
> 
> "Femina sum ergo centum viros cupido"?
> 
> EM


 

Sorry!

I wanted to write "Femina sum ergo centum viros cupio".

Is "viros" correctly declinated here?

Eva M


----------



## Breogan

Eva Maria said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I wanted to write "Femina sum ergo centum viros cupio".
> 
> Is "viros" correctly declinated here?
> 
> Eva M



Yes, it's correct, just remember the ACUSAT (direct object):

*CASOS                                                  *

*VIR-I                         (HOMBRE)                                                  *
*NOMINAT.                         (suj/atr.)                                                  *
VIR                         / VIRI                                                  
*VOCAT.                         (exclamac.)                                                  *
VIR                         /VIRI                                                  
*ACUSAT.                         (cd)                                                  *
VIRUM                         /*VIROS* 
*GENITIVO                         (cn)                                                  *
VIRI                         /VIRORUM                                                  
*DATIVO                         (ci)                                                  *
VIRO                         /VIRIS                                                  
*ABLATIVO                         (cc)                                                  *
VIRO                         /VIRIS


----------



## Eva Maria

Breogan said:


> Yes, it's correct, just remember the ACUSAT (direct object):
> 
> *CASOS *
> 
> *VIR-I (HOMBRE) *
> *NOMINAT. (suj/atr.) *
> VIR / VIRI
> *VOCAT. (exclamac.) *
> VIR /VIRI
> *ACUSAT. (cd) *
> VIRUM /*VIROS*
> *GENITIVO (cn) *
> VIRI /VIRORUM
> *DATIVO (ci) *
> VIRO /VIRIS
> *ABLATIVO (cc) *
> VIRO /VIRIS


 

Thanks for your *BIG *reply!!!!

EM


----------

